# Empire Total War Schon aktiviert auf Steam



## k.meier (24. Februar 2011)

Hab mir heute das obengenannte Spiel gekauft. Jetzt wollte ich das Spiel auf STeam aktivieren, aber es ist nicht möglich. Steam sagt mir, das Spiel wurde mit dem key schon mal aktivert. Habs heute bei Libro gekauft, mit Orignial Rechung und Inhalt. 1. Frrage: Jemand schon sowas mal erlebt?  
Was macht man in so einem Fall?( Hab keine Spiel üpber Steam, deswegen weiß ich nicht bescheid).

lg


----------



## wiley (25. Februar 2011)

hallöchen,  schreibe den steam-support per email an,schildere dein problem und lege eine kopie/scan des kaufbelegs bei.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2011)

Jup. Melde dich einfach hier an.

https://support.steampowered.com/newticket.php

Etwas weiter unten kannst du die Sprache auf "Deutsch" ändern.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Februar 2011)

@ wiley

Das reicht aber nicht, Steamname und generierter Supportcode auf nen extra Zettel und Foto des Booklets mit Seriennummer sollte auch als Anhang beigefügt sein!


----------



## wiley (25. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> @ wiley
> 
> Das reicht aber nicht, Steamname und generierter Supportcode auf nen extra Zettel und Foto des Booklets mit Seriennummer sollte auch als Anhang beigefügt sein!


 
haste natürlich recht


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß hatte nämlich auch schon das Vergnügen mit dem Steamsupport ... mein ETW-Account wurde gehackt, aber die Fehlerbehebung ging recht schnell eine halbe Stunde später war alles wieder im Lot.


----------



## k.meier (25. Februar 2011)

So danke erstmal für eure Rückmeldung.  Hab mal eine email an Sega geschrieben,. die meinten sie können nix tun. Support email an Steam is raus.Bin gespannt ob die sich melden und wann.(Rechung und Serien nummer hab ich mitgeschickt).
Weiss wer ca wielange das dauert bis die sich in etwa melden?
Edit: melden die sich über email dann, oder unter dem  Support Acc den man erstellen musste?
lg


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Februar 2011)

Per E-Mail!


----------



## k.meier (1. März 2011)

Um euch eine kurze Rückmeldung zu geben. Der Support von Steam hat sehr schnell reagiert. Binnen 2 Tagen war das Spiel meinem Account hinzugefügt. Ich bin positiv überrascht. Bin gerade dabei das Game über Steam runterzuladen( knapp 16 gigabyte). Was mich etwas verwirrt ist, das ich gestern in der Anzeige 14 gigabyte wurden gedownloadet hatte, und heute morgen beim Neustart des Downloads nur noch 10. Wo speichert denn STeam die Download Dateien hin, weiß das wer vieleicht?
Edit: Muss ich wahrscheinlich zuerst komplett downloaden um spielen zu können?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. März 2011)

Joa, bei Keyproblemen reagieren die recht fix, wäre schlecht wenn nicht ....

Zu deiner Frage: Der Steam Downloader ist ein wenig buggy, der zeigt auch gerne mal falsche/unterschiedliche Downloadraten an ... haben die bis heute nicht so wirklich gefixt, einfach warten bis es fertig ist. ^^

Und abspeichern tut er die Dateien in deinem Steam-Ordner, also auf der Parition auf der du Steam installiert hast. Zu finden sind die Spieledaten dann unter Laufwerk/Steam/SteamApps/common/empire total war.


Wer vorhat zum Steam-Jünger zu werden sollte daher dem Steam-Ordner VIIIIEL Platz einräumen im Vorfeld, sonsts wirds eng.


----------



## k.meier (1. März 2011)

Vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung. Grundsätzlich bin ich wenig begeistert von Steam und solchen Geschichten. Aber in dem Falll, wars super das das so geklappt hat.

kg


----------

